# Broken Reel



## ctrav (Aug 18, 2018)

😡 I just can't catch a break! I was mowing this morning and went over my irrigation box then the reel went from a sweet mellow sound to loud clanging. I got the mower back up on the driveway and inspected the blades to find this...






It looks like it had been welded before and was just a weak point. No other ends of the reel look like this. I could try re-welding but I think it's best to just put a new 8 blade reel on it?? Thoughts please...


----------



## Spammage (Apr 30, 2017)

That sucks @ctrav. I would put a new reel on it, but it's always easier to spend someone else's money.


----------



## ctrav (Aug 18, 2018)

Spammage said:


> That sucks @ctrav. I would put a new reel on it, but it's always easier to spend someone else's money.


Since I'm cutting at .50" or higher an 8 blade reel would probably be better anyway. I was considering changing it out from the beginning but the last repair was unexpected and now I'm way down the rabbit hole on this mower! The bright side is it should be good for a long long time (I hope) 😎


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

The weld broke because it hit the irrigation box. All the reels are welded at the web. You can get by if you use a file on that corner.

When replacing the reel, also change the bearings and seals.


----------



## ctrav (Aug 18, 2018)

g-man said:


> The weld broke because it hit the irrigation box. All the reels are welded at the web. You can get by if you use a file on that corner.
> 
> When replacing the reel, also change the bearings and seals.


Thanks g-man...I will try the file and my angle grinder first👍🏾


----------



## DR_GREENTHUMB (May 24, 2018)

Ouch! That stinks, I would like to see what happened to that box, LOL.


----------



## ctrav (Aug 18, 2018)

DR_GREENTHUMB said:


> Ouch! That stinks, I would like to see what happened to that box, LOL.


Nothing 😳


----------



## FlowRider (Apr 7, 2019)

Do you know how to weld? You can fix it yourself if you do.

Agree that you should replace bearings and seals at same time.

It looks like a bad weld that broke on impact. Looks like whoever welded it did not grind to bare metal - they just welded over the old weld pooled metal - you can see it. Probably just did it to get it ready to sell, would be my opinion, FWIW....

I would either take that one off, regrind, reweld, rebalance, and reinstall, or buy a new reel and do that to keep as a backup.

Or you can take the old one and turn it into some cool old Texas yard art.

I think it would make a cool wind and weathervane stand, or maybe a spinning water feature on a pond on your back 40.

Just sayin'!  :lol:


----------



## fp_911 (Apr 10, 2017)

Last year when I broke a reel I used a set of vice grips to put the blade back together and then used a strong epoxy to "weld" it back together. It worked perfectly for several weeks until I was ready to replace the reel.

That might work for you if you need the mower to work immediately.


----------



## ctrav (Aug 18, 2018)

I ground the edge and that looks fine. I could spin the real without it hitting the bar that runs in front of the reel. Now its making a loud clanking noise where it was smooth before. Not sure if this is the issue but...

This guard has a bolt on each side so maybe adjusting this will help? This is what I feel is vibrating and making the noise when the reel spins.


Here are the bolts...


Im totally guessing and sure its something easy. Something is misaligned...


----------



## ZachUA (Dec 28, 2018)

fp_911 said:


> Last year when I broke a reel I used a set of vice grips to put the blade back together and then used a strong epoxy to "weld" it back together. It worked perfectly for several weeks until I was ready to replace the reel.
> 
> That might work for you if you need the mower to work immediately.


This give me confidence. 

My reel is bent at corner similar to ctrav, and mine hits the bedknife stops reel. I thought about trying to bend it back but I may just grind it off enough so that it will clear. It's an 11 blade reel and I want a lower number blade anyway.


----------



## kur1j (Jul 2, 2017)

Been there done that. It sucks. I did the same exact thing. It failed in the same way too. I did exactly as @g-man said and replaced the reel bearings and all that jazz. It was about 300$ or so and 20+ hours of work. Mostly because I had no idea what i was doing. A lot of the guys here can help you if you get stuck. Lots of help here.


----------



## ctrav (Aug 18, 2018)

kur1j said:


> Been there done that. It sucks. I did the same exact thing. It failed in the same way too. I did exactly as @g-man said and replaced the reel bearings and all that jazz. It was about 300$ or so and 20+ hours of work. Mostly because I had no idea what i was doing. A lot of the guys here can help you if you get stuck. Lots of help here.


Totally agree there is and has been lots of help! I'm very appreciative to say the least.


----------



## jimbeckel (May 27, 2018)

ctrav said:


> kur1j said:
> 
> 
> > Been there done that. It sucks. I did the same exact thing. It failed in the same way too. I did exactly as @g-man said and replaced the reel bearings and all that jazz. It was about 300$ or so and 20+ hours of work. Mostly because I had no idea what i was doing. A lot of the guys here can help you if you get stuck. Lots of help here.
> ...


If you were closer I would weld it and straighten out the blade for you. If you go the new reel route and want to send me the broken one I will fix it and send it back to you.


----------



## ctrav (Aug 18, 2018)

jimbeckel said:


> ctrav said:
> 
> 
> > kur1j said:
> ...


So awesome buddy. Hope I can figure out how to get this thing off 😳 Do you think this is a DIY project I can do myself??


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

Man I hate to see this @ctrav - I've been there!


----------



## ctrav (Aug 18, 2018)

Ware said:


> Man I hate to see this @ctrav - I've been there!


Thanks Ware... This will all work out one way or the other


----------

